# The Kestrel has sunk



## Dillon Mahoney (Dec 31, 2014)

The Kestrel, the last floating wooden Auckland double ender has sunk at her moorings today and broken up on the bottom. It really doesn't look like she will be salvageable, mostly small pieces are left. 

A real shame, hopefully this will spur on the restoration of the Toroa, although she isn't in very good condition. 

Here is the NZ Herald article. http://www.nzherald.co.nz/nz/news/article.cfm?c_id=1&objectid=11601802


Dillon


----------



## spongebob (Dec 11, 2007)

Sad to hear that another of the old Auckland ferries has gone.
Like the ten green bottles sitting on the wall , one by one they disappear.
I think that the only survivors are the Toroa sitting on the hard at Lincoln road undergoing a restoration that may be beating the efforts of its saviours and the Ngairo that languishes down Coromandel way posing as a floating cafe.
I must have crossed the Waitemata harbour on each and every one of them in my lifetime.

Bob


----------



## Donald McGhee (Apr 5, 2005)

Talking to someone who is familiar with the kestrel it seems strange she just "sank" with no warning, as she apparently had all sorts of warning systems, auto pumps etc. This needs to be confirmed, but strange how she just went down like that. Will be interesting to see what the cause was.


----------



## spongebob (Dec 11, 2007)

Kestrel has been pumped out and hauled out on a viaduct area slipway.
No reports yet as to cause of sinking.

Bob


----------



## Dillon Mahoney (Dec 31, 2014)

She looks in bad shape, pretty much only the Hull is left. The Chair of the Waiheke Board has talked about refiting her and mooring her at Matiatia.


----------



## tsell (Apr 29, 2008)

That would be an ideal retirement spot for her Dillon. I have a lot of memories of her, especially when I worked on the Harbour Bridge construction, as she was used by the bridge workers.

Taff


----------



## Peregrine (Aug 15, 2017)

She has recently been re located to saint Mary's bay all that's left is the hull making her look like one of the old ferrys before being cut up


----------

